# am i being charged for something i didnt download?



## brit (Dec 26, 2010)

i downloaded the kinle app for my ipod touch but then when i look up a book some other book competley unrelated said it was downloading, i dont think that the book was free so i deleted the app! i need to find out if im being charged for an accident please help!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to manage your Kindle on Amazon.com and look at the books that you purchased list. If there is a book there that you did not buy or bought by mistake, call Kindle CS and they will refund your money. Make sure that you call Kindle CS.

Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------

